
New Zealand mosque shooter livestreamed killings on Facebook - abdullahdiaa
https://nypost.com/2019/03/14/new-zealand-mosque-shooter-livestreamed-killings-on-facebook/
======
olliej
Stop calling these "killings" this is terrorism.

They are nazi terrorists. Today they killed children while they prayed.

They set bombs on cars at the nearby hospitals.

No one refers to 9/11 as killings. No one refers to the Ariadne grande concert
as killings.

This is terrorism, by a bunch of racist bigots.

~~~
jively
The prime minister of NZ clearly called it a terrorist attack. And NZ media
are carrying that line throughout.

